# Remote Retired Gunners



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking for any feedback on the best electronic remote retired gunner. Looking for one that will obviously retire but also un-retire should the dog need help. Thanks


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

The one that CPH sales makes is good. They are available at Dog's Afield.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Try Bumper Boy, they make one that rotates, you use a white shirt sewn to a camouflage shirt. Run the dog with white showing, then rotate to the camouflage side. If you're creative with the color and placement it will disapear. Would be good if it fell down, you could use it in more places, but you would have a problem with the reappearence. Haven't figured a way to do that.

They sell it with an "image" that I personally didn't think was as effective. They also sell it mounted to their launcher. I removed that and put it on a stickman.

Of course it's not too cost effective unless you already use the BB launcher.

John


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

HAve seen both of the two mentioned in operation and the one by CPH is much smoother in operation. More expensive and a separate entity, but better.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jerry at Train-Rite is developing a remote retired gunner that will disappear and reappear.

You might want to contact him at 

[email protected]

Jeff


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The BB, IMAGE, as they call it, is only fair in my opinion.
It will blow over if you have any strong wind; so you must anchor the launcher.
The motion is "jerky" and you have to release the motion button in the right place to have the image turn exactly sideways to you. Not easily done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

*Remote Retired Gunner*

Thanks for all replies. Which retired gunner does CPH Sales make? Can you un-retire it with the remote or does it have to be manually reset?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Remote Retired Gunner*



L Watson said:


> Thanks for all replies. Which retired gunner does CPH Sales make? Can you un-retire it with the remote or does it have to be manually reset?


They make the Malcolm

More info and pics here...

http://www.cphsales.com/

Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone know how much a Malcom will set a person back? No prices listed on the website...

FOM


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

FOM

Dogs Afield as the Malcolm for $414.99. 

The Train-Rite Remote Retired Gunner should be around $300.00. It should\will :wink: be on the market in June.

Jerry


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> FOM
> 
> Dogs Afield as the Malcolm for $414.99.
> 
> ...


Got any pictures? Will it work with TT electronics? How heavy are they? How hard are they to set up? Need someone to field test them?   

Thanks for the info,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Lainee,

Jeff T. has been field testing it for over 6 months and has been a big help to me in the development, so you can pm him for his unbiased opinion.

It will wight about 17 lb.

It will work with TT, Dogtra and BB.

It WILL NOT need a blind to hide it when it's retired.

high wind is always a problem. I'm am thinking about an extra support leg for use in high wind conditions. 

Jerry


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> Lainee,
> 
> Jeff T. has been field testing it for over 6 months and has been a big help to me in the development, so you can pm him for his unbiased opinion.
> 
> ...


Not nice Jeff  I want to be a field tester!  

It is pretty much windy here all the time so that would be an issue for me....let me know how it is coming along, I'd be interested in giving one a go.

FOM


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's the Remote Retiring Gunner in action. A few changes have been made after this move was shot but you get the idea. 


http://wsm.ezsitedesigner.com/share/scrapbook/26/260112/Retired_gun_movie.mpg


Jerry


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> Lainee,
> 
> Jeff T. has been field testing it for over 6 months and has been a big help to me in the development, so you can pm him for his unbiased opinion.
> 
> ...


I use the Train Rite remote retiring gun every time I train alone. It doesn't take up much space, and disappears very nicely when working on short retired and long retired setups. I use it in conjunction with the Max 5000 and also with various remote bird launchers. It has really helped my dog learn to do retired marks. 

I wish I had two of them!

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*Remote Retired Gunner*

Jerry, One of your posts references that it will work with BB. I am assuming this is Bumper Boy. If so, will you briefly descibe how it will work? Thanks


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

L Watson,

Bumper Boy has offered to make their electronics compatible with Train-Rite equipment by way of an adapter plug that will plug into one of the ports on their receivers.

Jerry


----------

